# 'Kontakt version too old' message



## Soundhound (Dec 15, 2016)

My main mac is in the shop and I'm working with my MacBook Pro while the diagnosis is being done. I'm using my same SSDs to stream instruments. With Cinestrings Runs and Met Ark 1 I'm getting this message when loading an instrument: 

Your version of Kontakt is too old to load this file.
You can update to the latest version by exiting Kontakt and starting Service Center.

Strange? On my iMac I have 5.6.1, on the Macbook Pro it's 5.5.2. Other instruments seem to be loading fine. For Cinestrings Runs there's a .xml file I had to replace a few months ago (on the iMac) when I had some kind of problem with the library, which Cinesamples very nicely sent to me. So it was running fine, and Met Ark 1 never had any problems. 

Wondering if any Kontakt wizards here might know what could be the cause here? Is there a System file I could trash and then restart the MacBook Pro maybe?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2016)

You possibly batch resaved some libraries on your 5.6.1 machine, then when you try loading them from your MBP it won't work. You should probably update to 5.6.1 on your MBP as well.


----------



## Fab (Dec 16, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> You possibly batch resaved some libraries on your 5.6.1 machine, then when you try loading them from your MBP it won't work. You should probably update to 5.6.1 on your MBP as well.



Oh evil dragon, you always have all the answers!


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks very much E.D.! Didn't know about that. I didn't realize batch reserving affected the library itself, was under the impression it just wrote the info in Kontakt itself somewhere. Because I know almost nothing, basically. 

Is there no way to use a library with 5.5.2 after it's been batch resaved with 5.6.1? 



EvilDragon said:


> You possibly batch resaved some libraries on your 5.6.1 machine, then when you try loading them from your MBP it won't work. You should probably update to 5.6.1 on your MBP as well.





EvilDragon said:


> You possibly batch resaved some libraries on your 5.6.1 machine, then when you try loading them from your MBP it won't work. You should probably update to 5.6.1 on your MBP as well.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2016)

Nope, you would need to reinstall that library.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow, had no idea. So when rolling back to earlier versions of Kontakt, any library that has been batch resaved in the newer version of Kontakt has to be reinstalled from its original files, or if not available, redownloaded and reinstalled...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2016)

If you want it to work in that version, yes. If not, just update to the latest and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 16, 2016)

Got it. I'm hesitant to do that though since I've been having problems with 5.6.1... But I'll be back on the iMac in a few weeks, so...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2016)

Try 5.6.5 then :D


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 16, 2016)

Thinking about just that. Going to look and see if there's any consensus on VI about it yet. You're good with it I'm guessing. You're on PC is that right? (i'm on mac)


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, W10 here, no issues with 5.6.5 whatsoever.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 16, 2016)

Good to hear. Had you experienced any issues with 5.6.1?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2016)

Nope, I had it fine...


----------

